# spots on belly



## vett (Aug 31, 2007)

This morning our golden had a spot on her belly, this evening she has two see pictures. they are not raised. She has been on antibiotics for the last week for an infected anel gland don't know if this is an effect. ANy ideas of what it could be?


----------



## daleB (Jul 7, 2009)

It could be a response to the antibiotic. Its really hard to say but at the same time, it seems almost too obvious.

As I understand it, the body can react to any invasion and there may be breakouts and such.

I think of when someone goes through a detox and its not uncommon to have breakouts or acne for a short period of time as the body reacts to the change.

The antibiotic may be causing the same effect.


----------



## shabess (Jul 5, 2009)

vett said:


> This morning our golden had a spot on her belly, this evening she has two see pictures. they are not raised. She has been on antibiotics for the last week for an infected anel gland don't know if this is an effect. ANy ideas of what it could be?


Looking closely at that it looks very much like a spider bite.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Those are fly bites. Zoey had the -exact- same thing last month. They are nothing to worry about unless they start to bother her. 

These were Zoey's.. she had them -everywhere-.



















When I called my vet about them she told me I was the fifth person to call that day about fly bites, and then she described them EXACTLY to me over the phone.. she had it exactly right.. bright red, not raised, some of them are small blotches and then some of them are larger and look like bulls-eyes. Apparently the bulls-eye ones are the older bites. They start as the small blotch and then grow out like that before they disappear.


----------



## daleB (Jul 7, 2009)

Very good observation. So your dog was outside a lot or had been outside before you noticed the spots?


----------



## vett (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I guess they were either fly or spider bites, they went away in two days.


----------

